
Three conspiracy theorists took 'Q' and sparked Qanon - shadowgovt
https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-news/how-three-conspiracy-theorists-took-q-sparked-qanon-n900531
======
jimsmart
Article is from August 2018.

~~~
shadowgovt
Very true. But the article is still relevant as the whole conspiracy theory
continues to maintain political traction in spite of being basically
traceable, stem to stern.

~~~
jimsmart
Indeed — I only mention the article's publishing date because older articles
on HN are often indicated in their titling.

